# Important question about kindle 3. I hope for answers.



## mouadh (Dec 8, 2010)

do kindles dictionary pronounce words  if it does does the dictionary works with pdf books ?

i also got another question: what is the formats that text to speech works with??and how can i use it with pdf. shall i convert to a specific format??

the last question is the converted pdf book works in a suitable way? and which formats shall i convert to and how?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

mouadh said:


> do kindles dictionary pronounce words  if it does does the dictionary works with pdf books ?
> 
> i also got another question: what is the formats that text to speech works with??and how can i use it with pdf. shall i convert to a specific format??
> 
> the last question is the converted pdf book works in a suitable way? and which formats shall i convert to and how?


I use the text to speech as a type of speaking dictionary.

Yes the dictionary can work on PDFs. The user guide noted that picture heavy ones with text may not register the same. So far I have been able to search and use my dictionary with ease. I have all my notes in PDF format

I'd u do convert. U can go on several directions. Txt. Mobi. And I think there is a list some where.

I know someone can better answer these questions posting from my itouch isnt working


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mouadh said:


> do kindles dictionary pronounce words  if it does does the dictionary works with pdf books ?


I think you can do text-to-speech in the dictionary so, yes, it will pronounce words -- but it's a rather robotic voice.


> i also got another question: what is the formats that text to speech works with??and how can i use it with pdf. shall i convert to a specific format??


I don't think it works with PDF -- you'd have to convert it. You can send a file to Amazon for that or use one of several 3rd party programs to do the conversion. Kindle's "native" format is ".azw" which is ".mobi" with their particular copy protection scheme in place. Conversion to either .mobi or .prc format should produce a book on which text to speech will work -- but I haven't tried this myself, so I can't be sure.


> the last question is the converted pdf book works in a suitable way? and which formats shall i convert to and how?


Answered that above.  I'd suggest that you go to the Amazon Kindle page and scroll down to where there's a link to the user's guide in a PDF format. . . that will answer a lot of the specific questions you have. The user's guide also come loaded on the device when you buy a Kindle. . .the PDF file on the site is available so you can check it out ahead of time.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The problem with using text-to-speech is that is it not always pronounced correctly.


----------



## mouadh (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for all of you.



> but I haven't tried this myself, so I can't be sure.


is there any body who tried?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

let me try now. it wouldn't let me, but my PDFs are filled with images


----------



## mouadh (Dec 8, 2010)

OK. i am waiting


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a boring PDF article that I had to read for one of my classes a few weeks ago.  I put it on my kindle 3 in PDF format and in .mobi format.  It was a lot easier to read in the converted .mobi format.  Also, the text to speech did not work in the PDF but did read in the .mobi.  Hope that helps.


On a somewhat related note, if you have a PDF that doesn't convert well to mobi (images, urls at the bottom of the pages, etc), some adobe programs can read the PDF to you, just like the kindle, though Kindle's voices and speeds are a lot nicer to listen to (to me, at least).


----------



## mouadh (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks 
you really helped me 
hope u good luck


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

That would be so awesome if there was a real pronounciation app on the kindle! I have the shorter dictionary which came with a computer cd that has that. It's in an english accent though. 

The kindle is just text to speech, it misprounounces a lot from the little bit I have heard.


----------

